# URGENT broken down on motorway



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Peeps, we are having a right week of it here but can you let me know what occurs when you break down on the motorway?

OH is stuck there now, managed to get the car to the slip road but stuck now.

He has put the triangles out and put on the reflective jacket - anything more he should do legally on this part?

He has someone coming to help but presume that the grua will now come along and tow the vehicle - but where do they tow to? Do they tow to local garage or what is the case?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

don't worry guys, have got it sorted now, thankfully the grua came along fairly quickly and has been semi-helpful. So much for a newish car huh!! Piggin' clutch gone!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

donz said:


> don't worry guys, have got it sorted now, thankfully the grua came along fairly quickly and has been semi-helpful. So much for a newish car huh!! Piggin' clutch gone!!!


Glad it's sorted. I believe they are supposed to take you to the nearest garage that has a franchise with the insurance company, although a friend who this happened to last month persuaded them to take her to the garage she normally uses in our home town.


----------

